# Smok G Priv with Digiflavour Drop RDA Problems



## Brandon-Lee (22/7/18)

Hi First time poster here.

I've had my g priv for a few months now and recently decided to switch over to RDA. I decided on buying the Drop RDA as I've heard alot of good things about it. I currently have alien v2 coils reading at 0.25 ohms. When I press the fire button the coils start hitting up and after a second or two it just pops and the flavor spits in my mouth. I'm hoping someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.

EDIT: its a SMOK Gpriv 2
EDIT 2 : Problem seemed to have been the coils, My friend gave me his Fused Clapton coils and haven't had a problem since.
-Brandon-Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/7/18)

Pics will help us into assisting you with the issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (22/7/18)

Brandon-Lee said:


> Hi First time poster here.
> 
> I've had my g priv for a few months now and recently decided to switch over to RDA. I decided on buying the Drop RDA as I've heard alot of good things about it. I currently have alien v2 coils reading at 0.25 ohms. When I press the fire button the coils start hitting up and after a second or two it just pops and the flavor spits in my mouth. I'm hoping someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> ...



hi what kind of coils are you using ?

exotic coils may give hectic spit back


----------



## daniel craig (22/7/18)

The issue is very likely due to your wicking.

Check out this guide by @BigGuy from Sir Vape: https://www.sirvape.co.za/blogs/big...estion-1-how-do-you-stop-spit-back-from-coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brandon-Lee (22/7/18)

My friend gave me his Fused Clapton coils and haven't had a problem since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (22/7/18)

so it was the coils ?


----------



## Leezozo (23/7/18)

Had the same issue with the Drop... actually had a blister on the inside of my lip ... What worked for me is not to use any exotic coils, simple fused claptons are about as exotic as you should go. Wick your cotton as tight as possible. Don't use drip tips that are too shallow. And i don't put the coils too close to each other. I have it in the same position as seen on the packaging.


----------



## Greyz (23/7/18)

The problem is definitely wicking. Just wick so the cotton is tight inside the coil, this should stop your spit back.

Another consideration is if the wattage is too low then the juice will bubble and pop instead of vaporizing.


----------

